# Change ZIP code, get different locals?



## koko (Aug 17, 2007)

I know this is kind of out there, but...is it possible to get different local channels just by changing the zip code on my H20 to one outside my local DMA?


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

koko said:


> I know this is kind of out there, but...is it possible to get different local channels just by changing the zip code on my H20 to one outside my local DMA?


Well, try it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

koko said:


> I know this is kind of out there, but...is it possible to get different local channels just by changing the zip code on my H20 to one outside my local DMA?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

No. The zip code you put into the receiver is to give you the info on aiming the satellite dish.

You locals come from the address on your account.


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! I hope in the future you get more informed answers than the first one. Anyways, the basic answer to your question is no. Directv uses spotbeams to give you your local channels. The only exception is if you are using an OTA (over-the-air antenna) you might be able to receive a secondary market but only if you would be able to receive the signal the old-fashioned way. Good luck.


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> No. The zip code you put into the receiver is to give you the info on aiming the satellite dish.
> 
> You locals come from the address on your account.


Wow, you're fast!


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

bluesman40220 said:


> Welcome to the forums! I hope in the future you get more informed answers than the first one.


And i hope someone is always there to spoon-feed you answers. I wasn't 100% sure of the answer and the answer is something you can find out in 10-15 minutes of trying things. If you are not willing to explore your world and find answers for yourself, don't blast those of us who are.


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> And i hope someone is always there to spoon-feed you answers. I wasn't 100% sure of the answer and the answer is something you can find out in 10-15 minutes of trying things. If you are not willing to explore your world and find answers for yourself, don't blast those of us who are.


That is why you do not need to respond so fast to an answer you do not have.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, lets stick to OP's topic. :backtotop:

Changing you zip code in the antenna settings for the HR20 will enable you to look for other OTA channels, but that is the only place. All satellite signals are based on the service address zipcode and the spotbeams in your location.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

koko said:


> I know this is kind of out there, but...is it possible to get different local channels just by changing the zip code on my H20 to one outside my local DMA?


If you are referring to what you can receive via OTA(Antenna), then you can enter any 2 zip codes you want that are within your antennas reception range. If you mean, can you get locals from other DMA's that come from the satellite, no. You can only get the locals you are supposed to get based on your service address. If your DMA's locals arent available by sat through D*, or by OTA, you MAY be eligible to recieve national locals from either LA or NY, depending on whether you are closer to east or west coast.

BTW, whats with all the childish responses lately from the noobs?


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

I use my local (read actual) zip code in the primary location and this populates the South Bend indiana locals for OTA. I use another zip that is closer to Ft Wayne in the secondary zip to populate the guide for the Ft Wayne OTA locals, Works well for me as I am the same distance from the transmitters in each city. I use 2 antennas (one each pointed almost 180 dgrees apart) and a mixer on the mast. I love OTA,,,

When the locals come down on the sat I;ll probably remove the South Bend antenna for looks,,,,LOL, but leave up the Ft Wayne antenna as this will not be offered on the sat,


----------



## pecocus (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish there was some clever way around it... My Mom lives in central Idaho, but somehow, both D* and Dish have her in the Spokane, WA market (I think it's FCC mandated actually). Even though she's about an hour and a half from Boise (and it makes a ton more sense for her to get those locals), she can't.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

pecocus said:


> I wish there was some clever way around it... My Mom lives in central Idaho, but somehow, both D* and Dish have her in the Spokane, WA market (I think it's FCC mandated actually). Even though she's about an hour and a half from Boise (and it makes a ton more sense for her to get those locals), she can't.


ya the only way to do it is give dtv a false boise idaho physical address on the account, and have a 72.5 sat(which is required for boise idaho locals) and she would get the locals, But its a bit shady and you would have to point the dish yourself.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

good point, never thought about the service call thing as I installed my own slimline dish aswell, and my 2 hr20's were exchanges for 2 owned malfunctioning HR10-250's which is why i actually own both of my hr20's


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to remind the audience that giving DIRECTV a false address is a serious violation of your Terms Of Service as you then will be potentially illegally receiving signals from stations you are not permitted to.

So I ask that we have no more discussion of that here at DBStalk. Thanks for understanding,
Tom


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry and no prob tom


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I would like to remind the audience that giving DIRECTV a false address is a serious violation of your Terms Of Service as you then will be potentially illegally receiving signals from stations you are not permitted to.
> 
> So I ask that we have no more discussion of that here at DBStalk. Thanks for understanding,
> Tom


Fair enough, thanks Tom.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mexican-bum said:


> sorry and no prob tom


No worries. Just a friendly reminder from a friendly neighborhood moderator. 

Continue to have fun in the forums,
Tom


----------

